# LOL! Guess walking with a baseball bat......



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

In the hood is no good! So check this....I took Bella for a walk to the baseball field about a mile from me so we can play fetch. On my way in the fenced area I see a wooden baseball bat laying next to the trash barrel so I took it. On my way home walking through the city a police car approaches me but is on the opposite side of the street from me. He slows down, looks at me, but keeps going. Well, then he turns around and pulls up beside me....I look at him but keep walking. He drives along side of me and then I say "can I help you"? He say's yeah actually "I had a call of a female dressed in black, walking a pit bull carrying a baseball bat". What the*bleep*! I say to myself! So I say to him....Well, that would be me! Guess I fit the description...Am I doing something wrong by carrying a bat while walking my dog?? Do I look suspicious to you? And since when is it illegal to walk with a baseball bat? I ask him "do you see the park right there?" The cop says..."well, it's not a good look to be walking with a bat and walking one of those dogs". I say to him "one of those dogs"?? Would it make a difference if I was walking a lab or golden retriever? Cop just looked at me...Then I said to him...Are we done here?! I need to get home to cook dinner for my daughter and feed my dog! He says "yes, your free to go"...but my wise mouth just had to get the last word in so I said... "is walking with pit bull like driving while black Mr. officer"? I said, "I don't like being discriminated against because of my dog of choice just as human beings shouldn't be discriminated against because of the color of there skin". Anyways, just a little food for thought MR. OFFICER......have a nice night. Then I just continued on my way home :roll: THE END!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Where I am from, it is illegal to carry a baseball bat without a ball and gloves. It is illegal to have one in your car without a ball and gloves. But I love how you handled that situation. Very nice  Take up for the ones who cannot speak from themselves <3


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

It was the dark clothes that did it! LOL The next time you want to walk a vicious man-eater through the city streets while carrying a club, I mean baseball bat, try to be sure to dress in colorful clown clothes. :roll:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Whoa.... At least you handled it correctly lol. Good job


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

PRSweetKandi said:


> Where I am from, it is illegal to carry a baseball bat without a ball and gloves. It is illegal to have one in your car without a ball and gloves. But I love how you handled that situation. Very nice  Take up for the ones who cannot speak from themselves <3


Illegal to carry a bat in Texas?? But can't you all carry guns and other weapons without a license??



Gimbler said:


> It was the dark clothes that did it! LOL The next time you want to walk a vicious man-eater through the city streets while carrying a club, I mean baseball bat, try to be sure to dress in colorful clown clothes. :roll:


LOL! I hate colorful clothes! I love black LOL! Here I am wearing my tight fitting tank top and workout pants minding my own business.....I thought the cop was going to hit on me  Instead he asks me about my bat and my little innocent dog. Apparently he thought I might hit on something with my bat LMAO!! I was wearing a black baseball hat to and I don't look very approachable when I am walking. My family and friends tell me I look mean when I walk :hammer:


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Illegal to carry a bat in Texas?? But can't you all carry guns and other weapons without a license??
> LOL! I hate colorful clothes! I love black LOL! Here I am wearing my tight fitting tank top and workout pants minding my own business.....I thought the cop was going to hit on me  Instead he asks me about my bat and my little innocent dog. Apparently he thought I might hit on something with my bat LMAO!! I was wearing a black baseball hat to and I don't look very approachable when I am walking. My family and friends tell me I look mean when I walk :hammer:


Maybe he WAS flirting with you.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> Whoa.... At least you handled it correctly lol. Good job


LOL! Thanks Freddie....I wasn't nasty to him but I wasn't nice either! I was pretty PO'd that somebody would even call something like that in on someone.....911 what's your emergency?? Caller: Yes, there is a female walking a pit bull carrying a bat in the area....If I was the 911 operator I would LOL! Just joking by saying that because I sure hope someone wouldn't call 911 for  like that! Could you imagine :rofl:



Joewilly said:


> Maybe he WAS flirting with you.


:cop:..........:hammer:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL , You handled it nicely I think , lol love how someone "called " in a description of someone like you LMAO nice excuse


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

arent those moments fun? I remember back in 2006 I was walking down the street with my weenie dog and a tire iron in hand and got introuble by a cop. she said it was a concealed weapon and she ended up giving me a lift to my friend who was on the side of the road JUST down the street from the house. I was lucky I got a warning that time and learned vey quickly that anything you carry can be considered a concealed weapon..dumb really.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> LOL , You handled it nicely I think , lol love how someone "called " in a description of someone like you LMAO nice excuse


Thanks :roll:



RileyRoo said:


> arent those moments fun? I remember back in 2006 I was walking down the street with my weenie dog and a tire iron in hand and got introuble by a cop. she said it was a concealed weapon and she ended up giving me a lift to my friend who was on the side of the road JUST down the street from the house. I was lucky I got a warning that time and learned vey quickly that anything you carry can be considered a concealed weapon..dumb really.


Oh, it was a fun moment for sure! Man, if he wasn't a cop my mouth would have been on FIRE! Have to respect the big man in the blue suit  And yes it is dumb that tire irons and bats could be considered a weapon even though I know you can use them as such...but geez, I had the bat walking from a park and Bella was carrying a baseball in her mouth LOL!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Illegal to carry a bat in Texas?? But can't you all carry guns and other weapons without a license??
> 
> LOL! I hate colorful clothes! I love black LOL! Here I am wearing my tight fitting tank top and workout pants minding my own business.....I thought the cop was going to hit on me  Instead he asks me about my bat and my little innocent dog. Apparently he thought I might hit on something with my bat LMAO!! I was wearing a black baseball hat to and I don't look very approachable when I am walking. My family and friends tell me I look mean when I walk :hammer:


No, we aren't aloud to carry guns without a lisence. LOL.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

The dumb, dumb weirdo's out there killed it for the rest of us! ROFLMBO


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

the bat things the same way here where i live idk if its a state or local thing though. friend got pulled over and he let the cop search the car cause he was a minor at the time the cop let him go with a warning on it. i think its kinda weird but eh i didnt make the law


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Should have kicked his mirrors off...

Good job in the way you approached the situation


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA that's awesome what you told him!! I can NOT believe someone called 911 on ya. That's just horrible and sad. kinda like not being able to have a bat without a glove, thats craziness!!! lol Aren't you like 5"6' or something too? sooo scary!  

I took Mel into work with me like I do when I work Saturday's, which I would not have if I had known there was a free concert on City Hall Plaza, lol. Anyway, some kid was walking opposite me up state street and says "hey everyone watch out there is a pit bull coming down the sidewalk" So I said (since he happened to be black) "Hey everyone watch out there is a black guy going up the sidewalk too, he must be a thief or a drug dealer" he looked at me and was like WTF and I said, sucks to be profiled doesn't it... Most of the passer by'ers laughed and he was totally not amused. I felt better though...


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

State St in SB?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cEElint said:


> State St in SB?


Nope, Boston ,MA


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> HAHA that's awesome what you told him!! I can NOT believe someone called 911 on ya. That's just horrible and sad. kinda like not being able to have a bat without a glove, thats craziness!!! lol Aren't you like 5"6' or something too? sooo scary!
> 
> I took Mel into work with me like I do when I work Saturday's, which I would not have if I had known there was a free concert on City Hall Plaza, lol. Anyway, some kid was walking opposite me up state street and says "hey everyone watch out there is a pit bull coming down the sidewalk" So I said (since he happened to be black) "Hey everyone watch out there is a black guy going up the sidewalk too, he must be a thief or a drug dealer" he looked at me and was like WTF and I said, sucks to be profiled doesn't it... Most of the passer by'ers laughed and he was totally not amused. I felt better though...


No Ames! I am a whopping 5'8 3/4  LOL! Dude your crazy saying that to that kid LOL! But you did have a valid point  Oh, and I don't think they called 911 on me....I was just being funny when I said that. I would hope they called the business line for crying out loud! No need for 911 when there is a dunkin donuts right up the street from where I was. Cops are always there :roll:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> No Ames! I am a whopping 5'8 3/4  LOL! Dude your crazy saying that to that kid LOL! But you did have a valid point  Oh, and I don't think they called 911 on me....I was just being funny when I said that. I would hope they called the business line for crying out loud! No need for 911 when there is a dunkin donuts right up the street from where I was. Cops are always there :roll:


lol was he driving toward or away from dunkin donuts?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol was he driving toward or away from dunkin donuts?


Away :hammer:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Away :hammer:


lol guess his shift just ended then


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> No Ames! I am a whopping 5'8 3/4  LOL! Dude your crazy saying that to that kid LOL! But you did have a valid point  Oh, and I don't think they called 911 on me....I was just being funny when I said that. I would hope they called the business line for crying out loud! No need for 911 when there is a dunkin donuts right up the street from where I was. Cops are always there :roll:


hahaha my bad girl. I have lost an inch over the last year, totally lame lol and he totally deserved it. He caught me in a bad mood just trying to walk my pup real quick during a down time, lol. . How funny about dunks, you got that right!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> hahaha my bad girl. I have lost an inch over the last year, totally lame lol and he totally deserved it. He caught me in a bad mood just trying to walk my pup real quick during a down time, lol. . How funny about dunks, you got that right!


Amy, how the heck are you shrinking already lol! You are my age and we ain't old lmao! A whole inch???


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Amy, how the heck are you shrinking already lol! You are my age and we ain't old lmao! A whole inch???


Tell me about it. I'm 35 and shrinking already  I drink more milk now lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames said:


> Tell me about it. I'm 35 and shrinking already  I drink more milk now lol


maybe its something in the milk  dun dun dunnnnnn


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

So if you were a black male ...would he have cuffed you?  

J/K.


----------

